# Will he be ok?



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*In a few weeks time my kitchen is going to be redone and it might be a bit noisy and all the kitchen stuff will be loaded in the living room where my hamster is, is my hamster going to be affected by anything?*


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He probably won't even notice. Be sure to keep him completely away from any dust or paint fumes, as they can be toxic to a hamster.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd put him in the bedroom just for safe keeping, or even the bathroom to make sure there is no chance of dust or paint fumes getting to him and to try and ruduce the noise for him!

Char
xxx


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*but my KITCHEN is getting redone and my hamster is in the LIVING ROOM, so how is dust or paint fumes going to get on him?*


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

The dust and paint fumes will just travel in the air...they will be sooo tiny you won't be able to see them. If you keep it in the living room, try putting a sheet over the cage whilst the work is going on, and take it off once work has finished each night.


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Will hamsters feel comfortable with sheets over their cage?*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

It can easily travel from movement of people and such, especially fumes! And as I don't know the layout of your house I couldn't really say whether your hamster could be affected! I'd still try and put him as far away from the noise though because thats going to scare them, and also disrupt their sleep!

You have to be careful with sheets because they might not be able to breath!

Char
xxx


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*So if I keep him in my bedroom (which is upstairs) while work is going on, will be OK? or will he get stressed because of the surroudings?
*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

he will be fine!!!!!! will plays drum and bass and my hammys dont care, and i take them in the car every month or so...
do you have a hamster yet?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> You have to be careful with sheets because they might not be able to breath!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Not to mention they are experts at pulling in and eating anything near their cage


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

yes your hammy will be fine moving upstairs while the work is being done. my lot get moved around the house several time a week and i have never had a problem with them


----------

